# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Lichem planus

## rikaatje

Ik zoek berichtjes over orale lichem planus, weei iemand mij te helpen?

----------


## Leontien

Hallo,

Ik heb berichten voor je gevonden die gaan over orale lichem planus. Hier zijn de links:
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11675
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4155

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## rikaatje

Ik heb nog wel een vraagje:

welke voedingsmiddelen moet je laten staan ofwel, het eten doet wel pijn, maar het lukt wel! maakt het de lichen erger door eten?

----------

